# iPod touch bleu ????????



## gabilolo (30 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Un ami me dit qu'il a acheté un iPod touch et il dit qu'il est de couleur bleue.
Cependant,je n'ai jamais vu d'iPod touch bleu et je pense que cela n'existe pas.
Voici notre discution :
PS: "gabou" c'est moi

" att
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipodtouch/ ca c'et le tactile : noir a l'avant et chromé a l"arriere
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipodnano/gallery/#image2 celui la c le nano bleu
loic dit :
 moi c le 1er
////Gabou\\\\ dit :
 ah ok
 alors il est pas bleu  
loic dit :
 ben si^^
////Gabou\\\\ dit :
 prend une photo stp car j'en ai jamé vu des touch bleu

loic dit :
 pe pas mon protable jlé pomé et le numerique ma soeur la peter
////Gabou\\\\ dit :
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipod/whichipod/ regarde les coloris
 sinon c'est pas un baladeur apple
loic dit :
 si
////Gabou\\\\ dit :
 alor c'est un iPhone bleu que tu as acheté sur phoneandphone.com
loic dit :
 nn
////Gabou\\\\ dit :
 car apple ne fait le bleu que pour le shuffle et le nano
loic dit :
 c  1 apple touch bleu c tt^^
////Gabou\\\\ dit :
 mito
loic dit :
 Gabou je vais te dire 1 truc
////Gabou\\\\ dit :
 ca existe pas 
loic dit :
 mon couz anglais il travaille a *The Apple compagny a lOndres* Tu sais?...

////Gabou\\\\ dit :
 ok alors je vais poster la discussion sur macgen

loic dit :
 Ok

////Gabou\\\\ dit :
 déja c'est pas apple compagny c'est Apple,Inc et c'est a Cupertino
 1 Infinite Loop

Qu'en pensez vous 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## fandipod (30 Décembre 2008)

Personellement je pense que ton copain t'a embobiné.... Arès c'est à toi d'en juger.


----------



## gabilolo (30 Décembre 2008)

je sais de toute façon il est pro M$:

il dit que Windows c'est le meilleur et que mac os plante tout le temps et rame.
je lui dirais que c'est pas bien de fumer des joints


----------



## Psycho_fls (2 Février 2009)

Tout ceci étant dit, l'appréciation des couleurs reste à la discretion de chacun. Mais là quand même...

Tu veux le numéro d'un bon ophtalmo ?  :rateau:


----------



## theodore751 (3 Février 2009)

bonjour
je crois qu'il y a un site qui permet de faire peindre son ipod,iphone,blackberry... je ne me souvient plus du site mai ji suis deja aller.
tu leur envoi ton touch et il te le renvoie d'une autre couleur de ton choix
PS: dsl pour le fautes d'orthographe


----------

